# erfahrungen mit mikes bikes?



## jesusjones (30. Dezember 2002)

hallo zusammen,

habt ihr erfahrungen gesammelt mit mikes bikes in der lothringer?

grüße, guten rutsch


----------



## five40 (30. Dezember 2002)

ich war positiv überrascht wie schnell der mir ein Spezialized Schaltauge besorgt hat. Scheint recht zuverlässig zu sein.

Von der Werkstatt habe ich den Eindruck das sie anspruchsvolle arbeiten am MTB nicht richtig ausführt.

cu,
five40


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## crazy-spy (30. Dezember 2002)

Mmh, der Mike is nen komischer Vogel muss ich sagen!
War da nen paarmal, aber ich hatt manchesmal das Gefühl, das der net so richtig Ahnung hat, von den Sachen die er verkauft!!!


----------



## gambo (30. Dezember 2002)

der krasse amerikanische akzent täuscht über sein unwissen hinweg.ne schaltung einstellen wird der schon können.
morgen nachmittag?bahnlinie , etc?
ga


----------



## nosh (30. Dezember 2002)

der labert einen immer voll.
ich hab da mal nach dainese(oder wie das geschrieben wird) protecktoren gefragt und der hatt gesacht das sie einen scheiss vertrieb haben.
nach dem ich da das 4 mal da war hatt er in meiner anwessenheit den vertreter von dainese angerufen .um den mal zu fragen, was das soll, das seine bestellungen nicht kommen.
es hatt aber keiner abgenommen(obs die richtige nummer war???) ich glaub aber schon.

was ich damit aussagen will kann sich jeder selbst ausdenken.
wollts halt nur gesagt haben.

mike hatt auch die speziele veranlagung einen zuzulabern obwohl man schon in der tür steht und lange gegangen sein wollte. (supi deutsch)


----------



## crazy-spy (30. Dezember 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von nosh _
> *der labert einen immer voll.
> ich hab da mal nach dainese(oder wie das geschrieben wird) protecktoren gefragt und der hatt gesacht das sie einen scheiss vertrieb haben.
> nach dem ich da das 4 mal da war hatt er in meiner anwessenheit den vertreter von dainese angerufen .um den mal zu fragen, was das soll, das seine bestellungen nicht kommen.
> ...



Dann hoff, dass du mal von dem gegangen wirst 
Naja, würde lieber zu nem andern Shop gehen, z.B. Schruff in der Wilhelmsstrasse. Der Andy hat echt Ahnung!


----------



## gambo (30. Dezember 2002)

der schruff kann ja vielleicht ganz gut schrauben , aber bestellen würde ich da nix.
nach drei-4 monaten bin ich zu nem anderen händler der die sachen in ner woche hatte .obwohl die nach schruffs aussage noch gar nicht ausgeliefert sind.
ga


----------



## Rider Anonymus (15. Januar 2003)

Also wenns um Werjstatt oder Reperatur Arbeiten geht kann ich eindeutig Velo am meisten empfehlen, da die Typen sich wirklich auskennen und die Werkstatt ein sehr hohes Niveau hat! Weiß ich, weil ich zeitweise da rum gewerkelt habe!
Zu Mikes Bikes: Der Typ hat schon Ahnung, nur labert zu viel! Wenn du da baer nen Bike kaufen willst oder so, kannste das getrost machen, da die Bikes bei denen Top sind - was Vormontage angeht - und Spezialized!!
Aber ich schwöre weiterhin auf Velo - der fast einzige Laden mit Internetseite in Aachen...

Naja bis denne Ciao!


----------



## veilchen (16. Januar 2003)

Mike ist doch ein Damen-Sattel-Schnüffler und versucht einem die Kletterhilfen an den Kettenblättern als Verschleiß zu verkaufen um sie auszutauschen.

Velo ist eine Apotheke. Wer es sich den leisten kann soll mal hingehen. Beratung ist aber auch Tagesform abhängig.
Preislich sicher der teuerst Weg zum Bike.

Macht es euch selber!


----------



## jesusjones (16. Januar 2003)

> Macht es euch selber!



wie jetzt?


----------



## crazy-spy (16. Januar 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von jesusjones _
> *
> 
> wie jetzt?
> ...



Wie du dies auslegst, ist ermessenssache 
Was dir lieb ist


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## THREE60 (17. Januar 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Rider Anonymus _
> *
> Aber ich schwöre weiterhin auf Velo - der fast einzige Laden mit Internetseite in Aachen...
> *



Auf den laden kann nur jemand schwören der zwei linke Hände und zuviel Geld in der Tasche hat.

Flizze ist übrigens auch im Internet.

Und dann gibt es ja noch www.bike-componts.de mit ladengeschäft an der neuenpforte allerdings ohne Werkstatt.

Ralf


----------



## Rider Anonymus (17. Januar 2003)

Wie 2 Linke Hände...?!
Ich kann selber einspeichen udn auch sonnst alles, was man am Bike machen muss selber und das auch mit "2 linken Händen" oder was soll das?!?

Und zu viel geld in der Tasche habe ICH sicher nicht! ...

Und wie gesagt Bike Components hat keine Werkstatt, aber klat die ham billige Parts...keine Frage - aber der TYp der hier den Thread aufgemacht hat wollte sicher net hören, wer der billigste und wer der mit der Werkstatt ist... 

Ich finde Mikes Bikes halt net so cool und habe meine Alternativen vorgeschlagen!

Gruss,
Jonnery


----------



## jesusjones (17. Januar 2003)

mike hat sich mittlerweile selbst disqualifiziert 

angeblich alles erledigt, zwei wochen später tauchen die ersten probleme auf -> danke fürs gespräch!


----------



## THREE60 (17. Januar 2003)

dann erzähl mal


----------



## crazy-spy (20. Januar 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von THREE60 _
> *dann erzähl mal *



ja hallo?!?!
Wo bleibt die story?


----------



## jesusjones (21. Januar 2003)

ähm...jungs...hallo?!

bin ich für eure unterhaltung zuständig? gibts keine große story zu...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## THREE60 (21. Januar 2003)

Wie wärs mit Fakten!


----------



## Gustav M (24. Januar 2003)

will doch nun auch mal meinen Senf dazugeben!
Die Aachner Shops sind teilweise schlechter als ihr Ruf.

Mike´s Bike hab da nen Vorbau gekauft leider mit schrauben M7
eine hab ich ruiniert natürlich hat er die Schrauben nicht.....traurig.
Ansonsten bin ich nicht gerade begeistert von ihm

Cycle Na ja hab meinen Rahmen von da würde ich aber auch nie mehr machen da mir das nur ärger gebracht hat!!!
erster rahmen nach einem Jahr rahmenbruch. Elmar wollte schweißen....lol, aber auf rahmen noch garantie drauf war also bitte mehr brauch ich ja nicht zu sagen.

Schruff da hat mal ein verkäufer zu ner kundin gesagt die nach nem Trekkingrad um die 800 DM gefragt hat sie solle doch lieber in den baumarkt gehen, ne ne.

stassen war ich bisher immer zufrieden bis ich vor zwei tagen das rad meiner freundinn mit kompletter deore ausstattung mir vornahm und da ein absolut billiges Tretlager fand. desweitern federungssysteme und stassen zwei welten treffen aufeinander.

lentzen sehr guter und kompetenter laden ist wirklich zu empfhelen

bei debo sport braucht man eigenlich nichts zu sagen, scheiß angebote und auswahl hat er auch nicht.

flizz=zeg=0815 nicht tolles

ach ja velo war da noch hab da mal ne telefonische anfrage gestellt ist nun zwei wochen her warte heut noch auf den rückruf, hab auch schon bei der störungsstelle angerufen am telefon liegts nicht

bike-componts die jungs sind echt klasse und fit.

Empfehlungen von mir:
In Aachen Lenzen und bike-componts

Wenn ihr weiter fahren könnt Ganser in Stolberg-Breinig
MTB-Store Eschweiler oder fire-bike in roetgen


----------



## nosh (24. Januar 2003)

ich muss zwei hr laufräder zentrieren lassen welcher laden is da am billigsten und schaft das nach möglichkeit heute noch? oder bis morgen früh??

velo is bei mir am nächsten aber da muss man warscheinlich ne woche warten bis sie wieder zeit haben,kosten tut das da übrigens 15 eusen.


----------



## jesusjones (24. Januar 2003)

haste die möglichkeit nach roetgen zukommen? dann maches bei firebike....

führerschein? dann fahr nach simmerath zu eifelbike, die machen das während du daneben stehst....


----------



## nosh (24. Januar 2003)

ne lapen hab ich leider noch nicht,bin irgentwie zu faul mich anzumelden 

danke für die tips

naja dann werde ich jetzt wohl noch die gustel montieren und  mich dann auf den weg in die stadt machen und mal fragen wo die am schnellsten und billigsten mir das machen können.


----------



## gambo (24. Januar 2003)

wat machst du schon zuhause?
ich würd zum holländer gehen , oben oder unteb ist geal , bei sind recht billig zund gut.und wenn du schonmal da bist , kannste fragen , ob der das enduro schon hat.
mat


----------



## THREE60 (24. Januar 2003)

Laufradsatz zentrieren: Da kommt es doch in erster Linie auf solide Arbeit an. Also Lenzen. Kostet einen langfristig deutlich weniger, wenn das Laufrad einmal richtig steht.

MTB-Store in Eschweiler ist übrigens für anspruchsvolle Werkstattarbeiten nicht zu gebrauchen. Wie sie mir die Bremssattelaufnahmen gefräst haben, stand ich nur staunend daneben. Haben so ziemlich alles falsch gemacht.

Leider konnte ich während des Fräsens nix zu dem Typen sagen, da er parallel telefoniert hat. Und im Anschluss war er natürlich von seiner Arbeit total überzeugt.

Flizze ist für Werkstattarbeiten IMHO auch gut, da dort ausgebildete Zweiradmechaniker arbeiten.  und wenig Fluktuation beim Personal herrscht.


----------



## Schlingsi (14. Februar 2003)

Hab mein Specialized beim Mike gekauft! 2003er Modell zum Mörderpreis! Ob der da noch en Euro dran verdient hat...ich weiss net. Lag wohl daran das mein Kumpel den gut privat kennt.
Bikes kaufen - JA
Hardcore Zubehör - NEIN (lieber irgendwo bestellen die auch selber fahrn)


----------

